# RAYNHAM RESERVES



## Bigape9 (Feb 20, 2003)

:?: Can anyone tell me about Rynham P.D. Reserves if they are hiring at all and what thier requirments are


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2003)

from what i understand they hire town residents first.then if anything is available it becomes who you know.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

Correct,

They hire town residents.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

The reserves in Raynham are civil circus.


----------

